
Multimedia Browser Add-on Cooliris Gets $9.6 Million  - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/14/cooliris/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
imran
If you make something useful and cool and probably easy to use , then u WILL
succeed!

